# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  Un simple calendrier [Sources]

## Ashgenesis

Bonjour,
On m'a dis que pour contribuer aux sources C il fallait mettre un topic ici alors je poste mon code. C'est un simple calendrier. Si il faut complter quelque chose, tenez-moi au courant.

```

```

----------

